# Question about cost



## janeg (May 26, 2004)

This may be a dumb question since everyone has difference insurance providers, doctors, etc. but generally speaking, are colonoscopies expensive procedures? One of the reasons I haven't gone to get one is because I can't really afford any tests or procedures that are going to cost me mega bucks right now.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi,The cost varies by region. I do not know what part of California, so this is a rough estimate.I had a colonoscopy done at Loma Linda University Medical Center. It cost about 950.00, and the test was done in 1998. Now I live in Texas and they run about 850.00 here.Did I answer your question?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

The homepage of the HMO I belong to (Harvard Pilgrim HealthCare in MA)says that colonoscopies vary from around $700 to $1300. I'm not sure if they mean that it the negotiated fee that they pay at different places or if its the self pay fee. I think self pay would probably be more.Just a thought but if you live near a major medical center you could possibly get free tests if you try to do a clinical trial for something like an IBS med or IBS study. You could always have the test and then drop out of the study.


----------

